# Titlebars update for easier browsing



## fredtgreco (Dec 23, 2004)

All,

I have changed the title bar of the webpages so that instead of simply being:

The Puritanboard >> Powered by XMB 1.91 Nexus

for all threads and pages, it now reads:

The Puritanboard >> Name of Forum >> Name of Thread
or
The Puritanboard >> Today's Posts

This should make it easier to navigate from back or forward buttons on your browser.

Your friendly neighborhood Admin,


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Thanks, Fred. Lemme know if I can be of any help.



Yep. Be on the lookout. Just waiting on comments about some moving around of forums, and then I'll need you.


----------



## JohnV (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by joshua_
> ...



All systems go here. So far so good.


----------

